# Bash Bama



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

As a Tennessee fan,  I feel obligated to have a bash Bama thread.  Tennessee and Alabama is one of the greatest storied rivalries in football and certainly of the SEC as they pretty much built it. Though they have a streak going on us right now,  let's not forget we had ours sitting at 7 just before their current streak. But this is not just about Tn and Bama. I know I'm not the only one here who can't stand The Tide.  So come on rivals, friends and foes. Let's put these bandwagonneer fans in place.  For the other 10% that's true Bama fans,  I'm sorry. ..Or am I? ;-)

With that sad this is just for fun,  so if you can't stand the heat. .... Get out.
I'll start off,  unfortunately my thread from earlier got deleted.

1st of all I'd like to know what an Elephant has anything to do with the state of Alabama? Really I want an answer... 

Tennessee got its nickname from fighting wars and helping shape America,  which brings me to tradition. 
Alabama fans claim to have a rich tradition... Of what,  cheating?

Tennessee has put some of the greatest players in the NFL such as Manning, Reggie White,  Jason Witten and Jamal Lewis just to name a few. 
Alabamas only claim to fame is Forest Gump and imbreeding,  which is almost one in the same. 

Bama fans like to think that Bear Bryant was one of the greatest coaches of all time. ... Hey Bama fans General Robert Neyland > Paul Bear Bryant.  
Neyland would have had accomplished even more if he didn't take a break from football to serve his country for 4 years. 
Here's some quotes from the Bear himself

"People think I'm the greatest  coach in the world," said the great Bear Bryant, "but Neyland taught me everything I know"

TideSports.com - Neyland, Bryant helped shape rivalry and the SEC

"Everybody thought Neyland had a jinx on us. It was no jinx. He was a better coach, and he had better football players - and I couldn't stand it," Dunnavant quotes Bryant as saying in the biography."

But enough of the logic let's get into some bashing and rib rubbing.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

The fine women of Alabama


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

Some more


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

More of the obvious!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2013)

What's the first thing a female UT student does in the morning?


A. She walks home.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

10. How do you make Alabama cookies?- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Put them in a big bowl and beat for three hours.

9. It's reported that Nick Saban will only dress 20 players for the Tennessee game.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - The rest will have to dress themselves.

8. What does the average Alabama student get on his SAT score?- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Drool.

7. What did the Alabama graduate say to the Tennessee graduate?- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Welcome to McDonald's, may I take your order please?

6. An Alabama fan walks into the doctor's office one day with a hat on.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - He takes off his hat, and the doctor sees that there is a big frog sitting right on top of his head.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - The doctor looks at the man and asks him why he has a frog sitting- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -on his head.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - It was the frog who replied "Actually doc, I was the one who wanted to see you. Can you remove this wart off my butt?"

5. Why should the University of Alabama change it's team name to the opossums?- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Because they play dead at home and get killed on the road.

4. Where was O.J. really hiding at right before the famous Bronco chase?- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - On the campus at Alabama.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - He figured they would never find a real football player there.

3. What do you call a good looking girl on the University of Alabama campus? a Visitor.

2. What should you do if you find three Alabama fans buried up to their necks in cement? Get more cement.

And......The number one Alabama joke of all time is:

1. What do a maggot and an Alabama fan have in common?- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - They can both live off of a dead bear for 20 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> As a Tennessee fan,  I feel obligated to have a bash Bama thread.






I'm glad I can inspire you to start a thread... TOO bad you didn't name it an "Official Thread".... 

UT bashing anybody in the state of your program is flat out HILARIOUS! 

What can I say.. You are new and still wet behind the ears...


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2013)

Time for some bama investigating to get this guy banned.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> Time for some bama investigating to get this guy banned.




If he hangs around until the end of the season he'll get banned just from typing around the "censor" describing his team...


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 8, 2013)

Is it just me or is the clothing soap tide in a. Tenn Orange box??


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> If he hangs around until the end of the season he'll get banned just from typing around the "censor" describing his team...



I can take the good with the bad. I wear my Tennessee gear all year and fly my flags with pride all season.  Cycles my friend.  We will be back sooner than than later.  And y'all will have y'alls down time again too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> I can take the good with the bad. I wear my Tennessee gear all year and fly my flags with pride all season.  Cycles my friend.  We will be back sooner than than later.  And y'all will have y'alls down time again too



So...... Ready to make an Avatar bet yet????

UGA vs UT bet... Loser wears an Avatar selected by me until the season ends... We loose. I'll wear one you choose.... Like I said in another thread... Stay on the porch unless you are willing to back it up!

Use the "Search" tab.. It will help you make a decision.... 

BTW... Welcome to the Forum....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2013)

I really like the PROCESS you took in this thread.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

Thought you was a Bama fan.  I do not fear Ga and expect to beat them every year.  Even though we're starting a new qb and all new wrs, I'll take your bet without hesitation. I look forward to the Butch slappin' ;-)


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 8, 2013)

I like your Jose avatar I always watched him sat mornings as a kid but you'll look great with a smokey avatar! Bear flew my great uncle down to campus and offere him a scholly in 67 I believe but he chose to go to Vietnam instead. I liked bear for that don't like bama as a team. But by far my hatred lies with Uga and the fans!


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

We're neighbors Toyota.  I'm just I'm Dalton

Btw I can't stand Georgia either.  All my friends are Ga fans.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 8, 2013)

Dalton? Heck yeah! Seems everyone up here are ga fans and they are so dang stupid there are no words lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> We're neighbors Toyota.  I'm just I'm Dalton
> 
> Btw I can't stand Georgia either.  All my friends are Ga fans.





toyota4x4h said:


> Dalton? Heck yeah! Seems everyone up here are ga fans and they are so dang stupid there are no words lol




As Vol fans, you just might be related...


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

That didn't work.  What's up with the potty mouth?


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

You know your an Alabama crimson tide fan when.....

You let your 14 yr old daughter smoke at the kitchen table in front of her kids...

The blue book value of your truck goes up and down depending on how much gas is in it

You wonder how service stations keep their bathrooms so clean


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> That didn't work.  What's up with the potty mouth?




Potty Mouth?
What are you talking about???


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

Couldn't copy and paste. It said potty mouth over and over.  Guess it's copy right rule here?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Couldn't copy and paste. It said potty mouth over and over.  Guess it's copy right rule here?




Try not to copy and paste... Just use the "Quote" tab... Man, you are really wet behind the ears.... That's ok... I'll help you talk trash..


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Try not to copy and paste... Just use the "Quote" tab... Man, you are really wet behind the ears.... That's ok... I'll help you talk trash..



Thanks,  but your a little weak.  I rather bring the heat ;-)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Thanks,  but your a little weak.  I rather bring the heat ;-)







If you want to bring the heat, you might want step it up some..... You are not in my league! And I was being nice and trying to help ya...

You really don't know what you are getting yourself in to...


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 8, 2013)

What does the Alabama football team and a possum have in common? 

They play dead at home and get killed on the road. ...


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2013)

I can already see that Uni & RHB are going to have to work overtime with this one! 

Keep the coffee at hand, guys, looks like we gonna have a mighty interesting college football season.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Aug 9, 2013)

I would much rather this had been a bash UGA thread, cause I can still pull for bama when they are playing them mutts. Go jackets, Go Vols, Go game cocks, Go gators, Go war eagles, come on LSU, and roll tide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2013)

jrmmh1215 said:


> I would much rather this had been a bash UGA thread, cause I can still pull for bama when they are playing them mutts. Go jackets, Go Vols, Go game cocks, Go gators, Go war eagles, come on LSU, and roll tide.



By the way, have you purchased your Ex-Lax Bowl tickets yet?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Time for some bama investigating to get this guy banned.



Why???

Who in their right mind would pose as a UT fan???

When I think of Tennessee, I think of:

I can't forget Ned Beatty squealing like a pig.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 9, 2013)

Tennessee is the state that gave us idiots like Al Gore


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 9, 2013)

It didn't take long for Lame Kitten to realize that he made a huge mistake and bailed the first chance he got.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 9, 2013)

Is it still legal to marry your sister in Tennessee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Why???
> 
> Who in their right mind would pose as a UT fan???


Les Miles?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Les Miles?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Les Miles?



He wants to get in on the ground floor.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

The typical bandwagoneer, they really don't have a clue


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

Yep


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

Y'all might not understand


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Aug 9, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> By the way, have you purchased your Ex-Lax Bowl tickets yet?



SB what up play'a?
Now tell me something SB why are you throwing off on UT?
I thought all UGA fans supported them since most of yall's "UGA" players are gonna end up wearing that UT orange! Of coarse the state may change the color of their jump suits any day now.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 9, 2013)

Good stuff Mr vol. When your program is a joke most people don't make alot of noise! Predicting you will stomp even Ga State is waaay out on a limb. The most unfair statement you made is about the bama women, they are loaded with talent in this area,too. Spent a few hr's in t-town yesterday. Wow.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 9, 2013)

Best place is Tallahassee and I've been to every college town around here for the lookers!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Potty Mouth?
> What are you talking about???



Did someone say Les Miles?


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 9, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Did someone say Les Miles?



Les Miles is at a family reunion with Comeaux. I wonder if ChasinTails will be invited next year.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

You got some pretty big COHONAS starting a BAMA BASHING thread when your a Tennessee fan,really,a Tennesse fan? What are you smoking, when was the last time UT was in a NC game? I will tell you this & I quote Nick Saban " Here at Alabama we don't recruit, We RELOAD" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!   

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like someone done got runoft.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> You got some pretty big COHONAS starting a BAMA BASHING thread when your a Tennessee fan,really,a Tennesse fan? What are you smoking, when was the last time UT was in a NC game? I will tell you this & I quote Nick Saban " Here at Alabama we don't recruit, We RELOAD" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!



I can tell your one of those who just started watching football over the past 4 years. Btw when is the last time Bama win a nc without cheating/paying players?  How is that reloading working out right now? Tennessee ranked 1st Bama top 10?


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

History repeats itself again


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

How many did y'all claim?


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

And yes I know that's not the most recent


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

.....


----------



## j_seph (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

....


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 9, 2013)

Is it just me or do any of you reading these posts feel like the next post is going to say something like this, Oh Yeah,,,Well  my my my Tennessee daddy will beat up your Bama daddy once I figure out which one of my mothers brothers is my Tennessee daddy.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 9, 2013)

*Attention!!!!!!*

To any Bama fans....


 I've got a problem in my yard where I've been trying to kill some vegetation and small trees. Round up is not working, it will kill it but comes back in just a few weeks. Do any of y'all have any recommendations on a product I can apply and it will not grow back?

Thanks in advance,
 Accubond


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Is it just me or do any of you reading these posts feel like the next post is going to say something like this, Oh Yeah,,,Well  my my my Tennessee daddy will beat up your Bama daddy once I figure out which one of my mothers brothers is my Tennessee daddy.



Just you and that elementary state of mind


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> To any Bama fans....
> 
> 
> I've got a problem in my yard where I've been trying to kill some vegetation and small trees. Round up is not working, it will kill it but comes back in just a few weeks. Do any of y'all have any recommendations on a product I can apply and it will not grow back?
> ...



Invite some Tennessee fans to come over and play slip and slide in your yard. Should kill anything.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 9, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Invite some Tennessee fans to come over and play slip and slide in your yard. Should kill anything.



Thanks for the quick response Mr. bama fan but...

I'm looking for something I can sprinkle out or in liquid form and nothing never comes back, do you have anymore suggestions?

Thanks again,

Accubond


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 9, 2013)

Haters hate and winners win...  

Can I get a ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> I can tell your one of those who just started watching football over the past 4 years. Btw when is the last time Bama win a nc without cheating/paying players?  How is that reloading working out right now? Tennessee ranked 1st Bama top 10?



There are always haters and always will be,excuses,excuses. I have been a BAMA fan since way back,through thick and thin,always been there,raised in Alabama and I bleed CRIMSON TIDE. Just started watching over the last 4 years,brother that is a good one,best I've heard all day! I will give your dreams aspirations and say this

Maybe,Just maybe we will see you in the Big Game at years end,just maybe...............................................................................................................................................................................................................ummmm.....................NOT!!! 


Prove that players are being paid,prove that they are cheating,PROVE it. Good Luck Ole Rocky Top!



(all in fun)


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

marlin_444 said:


> haters hate and winners win...
> 
> Can i get a roll tide!!!



amen & roll tide roll!!!!!


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

.....


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> To any Bama fans....
> 
> 
> I've got a problem in my yard where I've been trying to kill some vegetation and small trees. Round up is not working, it will kill it but comes back in just a few weeks. Do any of y'all have any recommendations on a product I can apply and it will not grow back?
> ...



LMBO!!!!!


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

....


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> ....



Where do you get this stuff?? No No:


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 9, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Where do you get this stuff?? No No:



It makes them feel good about themselves; they have a self esteem problem.  But, if we were as crappy as UT we would probably feel the same way,


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> There are always haters and always will be,excuses,excuses. I have been a BAMA fan since way back,through thick and thin,always been there,raised in Alabama and I bleed CRIMSON TIDE. Just started watching over the last 4 years,brother that is a good one,best I've heard all day! I will give your dreams aspirations and say this
> 
> Maybe,Just maybe we will see you in the Big Game at years end,just maybe...............................................................................................................................................................................................................ummmm.....................NOT!!!
> 
> ...



Everyone knows.  Even yalls recruits are posting twitter pics of it lol
Just like everyone knew Cam Newton was paid to play for Auburn.  Just like everyone knew Lane Kiffin was using hostesses.  Just like Fulmer had y'all busted in years past.  Why else would anyone want to go to Bama? Besides the money,  they do have pretty low standards on academics making it easier for dumb athletes to get in


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

http://larrybrownsports.com/college-football/agent-ralph-cindrich-nick-saban-pay-for-play/148079


http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...nd-obvious-the-real-alabama-auburn-conspiracy


http://mobile.dudamobile.com/site/l...s-saban-of-paying-players/&dm_redirected=true



http://totalfratmove.com/former-ala...ed-money-in-college-deletes-it-moments-later/



There is a few links to shed some light on it.  Even without reading any of this, if you think Alabama is not still paying players,  then the not being honest with yourself.  I can respect a winning program,  but not like that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Everyone knows.  Even yalls recruits are posting twitter pics of it lol
> Just like everyone knew Cam Newton was paid to play for Auburn.  Just like everyone knew Lane Kiffin was using hostesses.  Just like Fulmer had y'all busted in years past.  Why else would anyone want to go to Bama? Besides the money,  they do have pretty low standards on academics making it easier for dumb athletes to get in





ChasinTails said:


> http://larrybrownsports.com/college-football/agent-ralph-cindrich-nick-saban-pay-for-play/148079
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what's your point? As if we can't read Twitter and the various news outlet so we need to hear it from you? Or is your vast insider contacts as a Volunteer fan plugging you in to do something about it that the NCAA isn't capable of doing? 

Frankly, this sounds like more of that same ol' "Our orange team sucks and we don't like it that y'all are winning so much, recruiting so good, and getting all of the good coaches, so we're gonna whine about it until somebody takes pitty on us".

Suck it up Alice, quit running coaches off, put some funding behind your program that will allow your QB's to throw something besides D-cell batteries and learn to play football, then we'll talk about who's paying who for what.

Sheesh, why do all of the orange teams have to be so whiney?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Keep it civil or posts start dissappearing.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

Everything is cool


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 9, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Everyone knows.  Even yalls recruits are posting twitter pics of it lol
> Just like everyone knew Cam Newton was paid to play for Auburn.  Just like everyone knew Lane Kiffin was using hostesses.  Just like Fulmer had y'all busted in years past.  Why else would anyone want to go to Bama? Besides the money,  they do have pretty low standards on academics making it easier for dumb athletes to get in:cheers:



you are so whacked on this topic, go check out the  Graduation rate at BAMA vs. any other major school in the Country, let alone the SEC,...and like I said in an earlier post, UT has zero room to talk about academic standards and cheating...


Oh, and as to why anyone would want to go to BAMA? ...just check the NFL rosters and the corresponding paychecks


----------



## nickel back (Aug 9, 2013)

ChasinTails, you threw out some good bait.

they took it all, all the way down to the rod holder.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

So you use it again and compound the issue with off the cuff commentary. 

You truly are a Tennessee fan.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

https://eagnews.org/alabamas-new-ac...r-black-children-and-other-minority-students/


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2013)

You know you're a Tennessee fan if-
You have the local taxidermist phone number on speed dial. 

The Halloween pumpkin on the porch has more teeth than you wife. 

You carried a fishing pole into Sea World

The blue book value on your truck goes up or down depending on how much gas you have in it. 

Or your toilet paper has page numbers on it.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 9, 2013)

After a 5-7 season (1-7 in the SEC) you might want to concentrate on winning some games and dream big about winning the SEC East... and Roll Tide!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> https://eagnews.org/alabamas-new-ac...r-black-children-and-other-minority-students/


I suppose if someone is against a certain state through prejudice then it should come as no surprise that they have no clue that education is a top down program guided by the federal government. The new "common core" initiatives are the worst set of student policies that have ever been issued. 

http://www.infowars.com/common-core-nationalizes-and-dumbs-down-public-school-curriculum/

http://www.mlive.com/opinion/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2013/06/new_obama_core_means_loss_of_f.html

http://mnprager.wordpress.com/2011/03/15/how-dumbed-down-must-tests-be-for-blacks-to-pass/

Clearly you are a liberal democrat, because you know so much that simply isn't so, and when you copy and paste it is done with complete disregard for the origin of the policy behind the program.

Yes, not even the great state of 10UHC is immune to your presidents over-reach. 

http://www.t-g.com/story/1992324.html


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

.....


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 9, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Thanks for the quick response Mr. bama fan but...
> 
> I'm looking for something I can sprinkle out or in liquid form and nothing never comes back, do you have anymore suggestions?
> 
> ...



Just do whatever the Vol football program is doing. They appear to be dying a slow death and on the road to never returning. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 9, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> To any Bama fans....
> 
> 
> I've got a problem in my yard where I've been trying to kill some vegetation and small trees. Round up is not working, it will kill it but comes back in just a few weeks. Do any of y'all have any recommendations on a product I can apply and it will not grow back?
> ...



Put a prison orange jersey on the small trees and they should lay over and die rather quickly. 

Or you can shoot at them with your pellet gun while sitting in your get away Prius.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

The Tennessee State Police are cracking down on speeders heading intoKnoxville . For the first offense, they give you two Tennessee Vols Football tickets. If you get stopped a second time, they make you use them. 


 What do you call 47 Tennesseans around a TV watching all the Bowl Games?
 The Tennessee Vols 


 How many Tennessee Vols does it take to win in the Swamp or at Alabama? 

Nobody knows and we may never find out! 


 How do you keep a Tennessee Vol out of your yard? 
     Put up a goal post.




:


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

.....And GO!


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Just do whatever the Vol football program is doing. They appear to be dying a slow death and on the road to never returning.
> I hope this helps.



If Alabama can turn it around,  you can bet your bottom dollar Tennessee will. It wasn't that long ago Alabama had worse records than UT. I seem to remember a  4-7, and 3-8 season and a 4-9 and a couple 6-6 regular seasons. And 5 coaches since 96 and our own 7 game win streak against y'all. But that's history.  Dooley is history.  Surely your not bragging about beating us at the pinnacle of y'alls success and UT at its worse? Butch will have us back in 3 seasons or less. I wouldn't sleep in us this yr either.  Y'all seem to never beat the hurry up offense with a dual threat qb. As a matter of fact Nicky went on espn crying about How he wants to put a stop to it. Why? because he can't utilize his D against them.  The games changing and will pass him by.  And recruits are ready for a new era.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

Fun fact: The toothbrush was invented in Alabama. .. if it were invented any where else it would have been called "teethbrush"


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

How to you make a Vol’s fan happy? You say “thanks for the good car wash – here’s a quarter.”

How can you can tell a Vol fan heading home from the game? They’re the ones who are depressed, broke and still stupid.

What’s the best way to get a Tennesse Fan off your Doorstep? Pay for the Pizza.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

Look at the traffic in here. 9 People!  I bet the trailer park's in Alabama are going crazy! Glad I could get y'all off the homemade can soup  and string phones and on y'alls hijacked internet from the hotel 6 across the street


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 9, 2013)

Miguel this ain't the political forum this just friendly bashing tween fans. You seem to be taking things a little serious bro go lie down for a bit and put on the 1980 tape again..do VHS tapes still play after so many years?


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 9, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Look at the traffic in here. 9 People!  I bet the trailer park's in Alabama are going crazy! Glad I could get y'all off the homemade can soup  and string phones and on y'alls hijacked internet from the hotel 6 across the street



That's right 9 people in Tennessee is classified as traffic!!!! 

Why are there so many unsolved murders in Tennessee? There are no dental records and everyone has the same DNA


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 9, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> If Alabama can turn it around,  you can bet your bottom dollar Tennessee will. It wasn't that long ago Alabama had worse records than UT. I seem to remember a  4-7, and 3-8 season and a 4-9 and a couple 6-6 regular seasons. And 5 coaches since 96 and our own 7 game win streak against y'all. But that's history.  Dooley is history.  Surely your not bragging about beating us at the pinnacle of y'alls success and UT at its worse? Butch will have us back in 3 seasons or less. I wouldn't sleep in us this yr either.  Y'all seem to never beat the hurry up offense with a dual threat qb. As a matter of fact Nicky went on espn crying about How he wants to put a stop to it. Why? because he can't utilize his D against them.  The games changing and will pass him by.  And recruits are ready for a new era.



better check your history,....BAMA has several double digit win streaks vs. your vols,... and you guys were the beneficiary of BAMA's 8 years of probation, funny ow you only won 7 straight during that stretch.


----------



## riprap (Aug 9, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> better check your history,....BAMA has several double digit win streaks vs. your vols,... and you guys were the beneficiary of BAMA's 8 years of probation, funny ow you only won 7 straight during that stretch.



I can't believe bama was on probation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Miguel this ain't the political forum this just friendly bashing tween fans. You seem to be taking things a little serious bro go lie down for a bit and put on the 1980 tape again..do VHS tapes still play after so many years?


I don't take anything on the internet seriously, especially blatant stupidity. Speaking of which: I set my dvr to record the biggest loser for a month a while back. I was pretty upset when I went to watch all of the missed episodes. All it recorded was Tennessee games.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 9, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> better check your history,....BAMA has several double digit win streaks vs. your vols,... and you guys were the beneficiary of BAMA's 8 years of probation, funny ow you only won 7 straight during that stretch.



Umm. I never said anything about another streak? And I'm aware y'all had Like an 11 game streak I believe?  but that's OLD. I was referring to yalls current run, which is more than likely 7 this yr. But that's why we play the game.  Did anyone expect us to beat y'all with Kiff? No, but we were 2 blocked and 1 missed fg away. And that team had no talent except Berry and an avg. run game in Hardesty. Not predicting a win here,  but like I said.  That's why they play the game. Don't count your before they hatch. Stranger thangs have happened. Then you have to account for injuries,  suspension,  etc. I'm looking forward to see how y'all play our new offensive scheme.  And depending on who our qb is could give bamas D a fit.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't take anything on the internet seriously, especially blatant stupidity. Speaking of which: I set my dvr to record the biggest loser for a month a while back. I was pretty upset when I went to watch all of the missed episodes. All it recorded was Tennessee games.



By the way you post I think you do. I'm going to get on YouTube and watch our last nat champ win. I don't think they've yet to transfer yalls vintage 30 yr old clip but ill check for ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> By the way you post I think you do. I'm going to get on YouTube and watch our last nat champ win. I don't think they've yet to transfer yalls vintage 30 yr old clip but ill check for ya!



Well you're certainly free to think. Just dont hurt yourself.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> To any Bama fans....
> 
> 
> I've got a problem in my yard where I've been trying to kill some vegetation and small trees. Round up is not working, it will kill it but comes back in just a few weeks. Do any of y'all have any recommendations on a product I can apply and it will not grow back?
> ...



Didn't know there was much vegetation in a trailer park..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> By the way you post I think you do. I'm going to get on YouTube and watch our last nat champ win.



Was that the last game UT won? Man, I knew it was bad but not that bad..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 10, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> By the way you post I think you do. I'm going to get on YouTube and watch our last nat champ win. I don't think they've yet to transfer yalls vintage 30 yr old clip but ill check for ya!



They had You tube that long ago??

Was it in Black & White or had color film been invented?


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 10, 2013)

.....


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 10, 2013)

.....


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 10, 2013)

....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> .....


Isn't that when you quit being a Miami fan and became the worlds biggest LSU fan?


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been a Vol and only a Vol most of my 30yrs


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2013)

You are Tennessee fan if-

You judge your drive time solely by the number of beers you need to take

You believe dual airbags refer to your wife and mother in law. 

Or you light a match in the bathroom and your house explodes right off its wheels.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't that when you quit being a Miami fan and became the worlds biggest LSU fan?



MmmmmHmmmm


----------



## riprap (Aug 10, 2013)

When word apparently broke that Coach Saban would be signing autographs, the race was on. Crimson Tide fan Amy Woods ran with her 17-month-old son behind a man who had clearly been waiting for this day his whole life.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2013)

riprap said:


> When word apparently broke that Coach Saban would be signing autographs, the race was on. Crimson Tide fan Amy Woods ran with her 17-month-old son behind a man who had clearly been waiting for this day his whole life.



Spain has the annual running of the Bulls.....
Bama has the annual running of the Gumps......
and yes, I have participated in the past.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> I've been a Vol and only a Vol most of my 30yrs



Sure Randy


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Sure Randy


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't get it?


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> I don't get it?


 That has been evident from the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> I don't get it?



Neither did randy.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 11, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Neither did randy.



Hmm... ok


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 12, 2013)

I thought you were banned


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been warned


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 12, 2013)

. . .


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 12, 2013)

Had to paint part of the pic.  Didn't know if I would get in trouble


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 12, 2013)

^^^^that post up there lacks class^^^^


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 15, 2013)

....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 15, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> ^^^^that post up there lacks class^^^^



Big time, but Randy (aka Les Miles) was never known to have any class.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 15, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> ....



The Big Al water can makes it a great deal, it's a collector's item.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 15, 2013)

Been holding off.  It seems everything I post I get an infraction for,  even fully clothed Tennessee women


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 15, 2013)

Signs of the times.  Recruits ready to get off the Bama bandwagon


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 15, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Been holding off.  It seems everything I post I get an infraction for,  even fully clothed Tennessee women



You've been banned once before, seems like you would have learned something from it.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 15, 2013)

Dude, I've never been banned.  I joined last yr. Just found this sports talk sub-forum when I started posting.  Dunno why You think I'm Arnold, or whoever


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 15, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Dude, I've never been banned.  I joined last yr. Just found this sports talk sub-forum when I started posting.  Dunno why You think I'm Arnold, or whoever



We know who you are, Randy.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 15, 2013)

If tail's team practiced as hard as he spends time trying to make excuses for UT and trying to make unfounded accusations....the Vols just might have a .500 season and make it to some obscure bowl game.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 15, 2013)

This is for tails, from Websters:
obscure:
 relatively unknown: as
a : remote, secluded <an obscure village>
b : not prominent or famous <an obscure poet>


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 15, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> If tail's team practiced as hard as he spends time trying to make excuses for UT and trying to make unfounded accusations....the Vols just might have a .500 season and make it to some obscure bowl game.



What excuses have I made? That we had a 10 win offense accompanied by a 0 win defensive coordinator? When the same defense was ranked inside the top 25 the previous yr? Sal Sunseri was Sabans product.  He taught him real well, huh? 

Stop worrying about me and focus on how your team is going to get passed a&m and lsu. 

I'll take a 6-6 season with kids who want to play for Tennessee rather than buying kids off for championships with ol St.Nick and boosters money


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll take a 6-6 season with kids who want to play for Tennessee rather than buying kids off for championships with ol St.Nick and boosters money[/QUOTE]


That is what I am talking about. You might want to look up the word "libel". I'll save you time and do it for you:

libel

1) n. to publish in print (including pictures), writing or broadcast through radio, television or film, an untruth about another which will do harm to that person or his/her reputation, by tending to bring the target into ridicule, hatred, scorn or contempt of others. Libel is the written or broadcast form of defamation, distinguished from slander, which is oral defamation. It is a tort (civil wrong) making the person or entity (like a newspaper, magazine or political organization) open to a lawsuit for damages by the person who can prove the statement about him/her was a lie.

touche'

I would say that pretty well defines your activity on here good luck with your 3-9 Vols this year.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 17, 2013)

Strong believer in "innocent until proven guilty" ain't ya?
Bama made and still carries their reputation/cheating tradition. Oops was that being libel,   or are you really just that much of a Bammer homer? I choose the latter


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 17, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Strong believer in "innocent until proven guilty" ain't ya?
> Bama made and still carries their reputation/cheating tradition. Oops was that being libel,   or are you really just that much of a Bammer homer? I choose the latter



If you knew even half what you think you know, you would know that there are 17 teams with more major infractions (than Bama).  But's lets not let facts get in the way of ignorant bashing.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 17, 2013)

ChasinTails said:


> Strong believer in "innocent until proven guilty" ain't ya?
> Bama made and still carries their reputation/cheating tradition. Oops was that being libel,   or are you really just that much of a Bammer homer? I choose the latter



Ummmm???? What have you been doing on here?? Making accusations on something you cant prove??? 

Again Touche'


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 17, 2013)

Still hurts you doesn't it tails??


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 17, 2013)

Tails got me thinking about his mighty Vols so I decided to see just how wonderful and powerful they were. Well, in about 40 seconds I found out they have not been in the top 10 since 2001...nice job guys...oh and only 5 times in the past 21 years.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Still hurts you doesn't it tails??



He wasn't a Tennessee fan at that time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> He wasn't a Tennessee fan at that time.



We'll never know now......


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> We'll never know now......



He admitted to being LM on the athlon message thingy.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 9, 2013)

Go ahead and bash. If they deserve it I will do the same.

Meanwhile, as we speak, someone is polishing those 3 crystal footballs.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> He admitted to being LM on the athlon message thingy.



seriously?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> seriously?



Yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2013)

Les, you have serious issues.. And I know you are reading this...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Les, you have serious issues.. And I know you are reading this...



And multiple personalities..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Les, you have serious issues.. And I know you are reading this...





Browning Slayer said:


> And multiple personalities..



You should seek help...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should seek help...



Yep.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 10, 2013)

*You definitely should be able to identify personality disorders*



Browning Slayer said:


> You should seek help...



You are a case study in yourself.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 10, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> And multiple personalities..



More personalities than Hershel????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> You are a case study in yourself.




Says the guy who calls folks out and get's put in his place.. 

Ya know, I didn't see you calling out ChasinTails for starting a Bash Bama thread... Hmmmm... It's ok as long as NOBODY bashes the  sorry Vols..  

And to be honest, the VOLS brought this mess on themselves..  GO DAWGS!! And when Bama plays ya, I'll be saying ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> More personalities than Hershel????



Way MORE! But not as many as the CASH advances Bama hands out to their players..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 10, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Way MORE! But not as many as the CASH advances Bama hands out to their players..



It's all relative


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 10, 2013)

*Comparing your thread to ChasinTails is ludicrous*



Browning Slayer said:


> Says the guy who calls folks out and get's put in his place..
> 
> Ya know, I didn't see you calling out ChasinTails for starting a Bash Bama thread... Hmmmm... It's ok as long as NOBODY bashes the  sorry Vols..
> 
> And to be honest, the VOLS brought this mess on themselves..  GO DAWGS!! And when Bama plays ya, I'll be saying ROLL TIDE!





You have been keeping this thread alive since 2008. You apprently have a lot of time on your hands so maybe you should fish more to keep from getting in to trouble. I hope you find what you're looking for our west.

I believe the real answer lies in one of your earlier post in this very, very bizarre thread.

"Well... UT has beaten us more times then we've beat them so that has something to do with it.. Not to mention I REALLY HATE ROCKY TOP and Ol Fatty..!!! "
Browning Slayer #26 09-30-2008, 05:22 PM  

You know, I'm going to let it go. 

My Dad once passed some words of wisdom on to me, he said "Son, a hound can whoop a skunk every time, but is it really worth it?" "You win, but the stink stays with you for a long, long time." 

Moral of the story: You obviously are obsessed with Tennessee, and will never have any respect for the Vols. I'm never going to change that. I'm going to stop trading posts with you because it's just a waste of my time.
Good luck out west.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> You have been keeping this thread alive since 2008. You apprently have a lot of time on your hands so maybe you should fish more to keep from getting in to trouble. I hope you find what you're looking for our west.
> 
> I believe the real answer lies in one of your earlier post in this very, very bizarre thread.
> 
> ...


Add me to your list too. Nothing personal to you, but I do absolutely despise and hate the vols. gonna be fun watching Oregon put up 60-70 on them Saturday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> You have been keeping this thread alive since 2008.



And the thread has more posts and views than any other one on this board.. And what's funny is there are a lot of UT fans keeping the thread alive by posting in it.. 

Not to mention the Bama fans bumping it to the top...

And everytime you post something stupid I just add another picture so... Which one is the Hound and which one is the skunk?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> You have been keeping this thread alive since 2008. You apprently have a lot of time on your hands so maybe you should fish more to keep from getting in to trouble. I hope you find what you're looking for our west.



As far as time... Well, I am the BOSS and who's getting into trouble?? You are the ONLY one whining & complaining about the thread.. Maybe you should stop trying to cause trouble by calling people out and making threads to do so... This is a public forum and YOU choose to open a thread and look at it. The political forum might be a better place for you. That way you can debate about what threads people should be allowed to start..  

It's college football season.. Get OVER yourself and have a little fun!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 10, 2013)

*And I too hate Bama immensely*



Matthew6 said:


> Add me to your list too. Nothing personal to you, but I do absolutely despise and hate the vols. gonna be fun watching Oregon put up 60-70 on them Saturday.



but I respect them for what they've done for the SEC. Now if the cheating starts up again then I'll lose respect again. As far as UGA, I've always liked them. Most UT fans despise the Dawgs but I save my disdain for the Tide. We're not very good and probably won't be for awhile but I believe Butch will turn this thing around. What you have to understand is rivalries are cyclical. They'll be a day when both UGA and Bama will have their down years and then it will be payback. There will be Vol and Auburn fans who will act like Slayer but I myself try to keep my mouth shut with regards to talking trash. It tends to come back to bite you. Good luck this season, except when playing the Vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> but I respect them for what they've done for the SEC. Now if the cheating starts up again then I'll lose respect again. As far as UGA, I've always liked them. Most UT fans despise the Dawgs but I save my disdain for the Tide. We're not very good and probably won't be for awhile but I believe Butch will turn this thing around. What you have to understand is rivalries are cyclical. They'll be a day when both UGA and Bama will have their down years and then it will be payback. There will be Vol and Auburn fans who will act like Slayer but I myself try to keep my mouth shut with regards to talking trash. It tends to come back to bite you. Good luck this season, except when playing the Vols.




Respect.... Trying to get Respect from a Bama fan towards the Vols is just plain silly.. You boys turned them IN for cheating... While you were doing it behind your closed doors..


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Respect.... Trying to get Respect from a Bama fan towards the Vols is just plain silly.. You boys turned them IN for cheating... While you were doing it behind your closed doors..



They sho did,...ain't Karma a B....well, you know


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> They sho did,...ain't Karma a B....well, you know


Yep. 7 coming next month.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. 7 coming next month.



7 is also coming to their stadium October 19th.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> They sho did,...ain't Karma a B....well, you know





Matthew6 said:


> Yep. 7 coming next month.





Silver Britches said:


> 7 is also coming to their stadium October 19th.




Careful now.... We've got to give the Vols respect.....

I personally will NEVER Respect them Orange jokers... 

Isn't Respect earned?? Winning 2 of your last 16 SEC games isn't the way to earn anything!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Add me to your list too. Nothing personal to you, but I do absolutely despise and hate the vols. gonna be fun watching Oregon put up 60-70 on them Saturday.



Looks like I missed it by a point. Goood ol Rocky Flop.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Looks like I missed it by a point. Goood ol Rocky Flop.....


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 16, 2013)

the vols have South Alabama coming to town in a couple of weeks sandwiched between Florida and UGA. South Alabama has beaten Tulane and Bobby Petrino's Western Kentucky team. I would love to see Joey Jones take the Jags in there and beat the Vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2013)

fairhope said:


> the vols have South Alabama coming to town in a couple of weeks sandwiched between Florida and UGA. South Alabama has beaten Tulane and Bobby Petrino's Western Kentucky team. I would love to see Joey Jones take the Jags in there and beat the Vols.




I would love to see them loose EVERY game EVERY year!


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Aug 22, 2014)

In memory of Tails


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2014)

DaddyFatracks said:


> In memory of Tails



When you look in the mirror tell him and  les hi.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> When you look in the mirror tell him and  les hi.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 23, 2014)

....


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 23, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> ....



Way back when UT was relevant. Many on here are too young to know who is hoisted. That's how long it's been


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Aug 30, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Way back when UT was relevant. Many on here are too young to know who is hoisted. That's how long it's been



I agree, but we did have a more recent 7 year steak win on y'all. 95-01 I believe. That's still old news, but it ain't been as long as you make it seem lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2014)

DaddyFatracks said:


> I agree, but we did have a more recent 7 year steak win on y'all. 95-01 I believe. That's still old news, but it ain't been as long as you make it seem lol



Gonna be 8 in a row after this one Les.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Aug 30, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Gonna be 8 in a row after this one Les.



Probably right. We're a year away, but I believe Bamas decline starts this yr. Not to mention the curse Kiff will drag into the program


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 30, 2014)

DaddyFatracks said:


> . Not to mention the curse Kiff will drag into the program



Sabens gonna cuss Kiffen out and then slap him....


----------

